# HP Scanjet G3110 drivers



## pelubersan (Jul 23, 2009)

I am using Windows 7 Evaluation Copy as OS and Ubuntu Linux 9.04 as well. Every thing is ok but my HP Scanjet G3110. I contacted HP and I have received no answer. I've tried vuescan in Linux, and it says Linux does not support my scanner. Same thing happens with Windows 7.
I would appreciate some help. Thank you.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi and welcome to TSF try here http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...=3723463&submit.y=2&submit.x=13&lang=en&cc=uk


----------



## MohawkCrew.com (Dec 14, 2009)

Hp does not have a publicly download driver yet... It will be released mid to end of January 2010. The only way to obtain this driver now is to call or chat with HP tech support and have them install it for you...

800-474-6836 or http://welcome.hp.com/country/us/en/contact/phone_assist.html.

Mine is working fine now. Process took about an hour or so. 

Feel free to thank me!


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello,

Go here for driver and software:
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...sId=3723463&swLang=8&taskId=135&swEnvOID=2093

Download: 
HP Scanjet Full Feature Software 
Driver G3110 Limited User Patch


----------

